# lump in breast??



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

yes i have gotten it checked out!!!

but my question is how many women actually get cysts in there breasts??

the doc told me it is very common and usually is just your body telling you, you are ready to have kids...:shock:

that being said they plan on doing tests to see if it could be a cancer tumor which they highly doubt..

anyone every have this before... also side note no one in my family history has every had breast cancer. 

so how normal is a cyst in a breast??


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I have quite a few of them, and when I found them, it was very scary. I'm fairly young, so a mammogram would not have been accurate (according to my doctor), so I had ultrasounds on my breast for a couple years, monitoring the growth rate, etc. I've had 4 kids already, so it certainly wasn't my body's way of telling me I needed more!! I was advised to cut back on my caffeine as caffeine can make them grow. T


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

My Mom has had them in the past and currently has one right now. She had breast cancer last year and it is very prevelent in my family. So, I am always checking, checking, checking. I do believe that they are quite common in women but please always have them checked by a doctor right away just in case!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i had one excised. It was nearly as big as a golf ball. I am still alive and kicking 15 years later. but, it left a "divet".


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

so this is a common?? very good news everyone is still up and going


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had two different kinds, 4 altogether. Two were like a collection of dried white cells and were removed surgically only because they were pressing on nerves that shot pain down my arm quite frequently. The other two were little fluid filled pockets that caused similar pain. A needle was inserted and the fluid drained. It looked like bile. Then air was shot in to it as apparently it prevents them from refilling. Had that done on two seperate occasions. Nothing since. Caffeine and the time of the month have an influence. Some disappear after a period.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have lots of cysts in my girls. I always have to get ultrasounds along with mamograms since there's so much dense tissue in there. For my family, it's very common. 

My doctor says, a good lump moves when you press against it. A bad lump that stays hard and does not budge when you press it are the ones to look out for.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Same here, MyBoyPuck. I think they are probably as common as the old "retroverted Uterus. Seems like I don't know anyone with a normal one. lol


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I have lots of cysts in my girls. I always have to get ultrasounds along with mamograms since there's so much dense tissue in there. For my family, it's very common.
> 
> My doctor says, a good lump moves when you press against it. A bad lump that stays hard and does not budge when you press it are the ones to look out for.


wait they are suppose to move?? as in like pressing a muscle note they will break and disperse or they will be able to move it around and play with it like a ball in a sorta of way lol ??

mine doesn't do either .. so what exactly is a bad lump?? a tumor lump?

which reminds me the ultrasound and possible mamogram is on july 16th...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I get fibrous cysts, they tend to come & go with my cycle. My Dr. wasn't concerned until we found one on an ovary last year (was a long scary deal with other issues along with it) and though benign, we are now watching both more closely.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I think cysts are pretty common. From my mid-teen years on I had fibrous cysts. They came & went and were unrelated to the cancer I had in my 40's. I used to work with a woman that had numerous fluid filled cysts removed. 

I've gotten pretty picky in my old age. Not to offend but frankly that comment about "your body telling you, you are ready to have kids" would have made me find another doctor.


​


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

BigGreyHorse said:


> I think cysts are pretty common. From my mid-teen years on I had fibrous cysts. They came & went and were unrelated to the cancer I had in my 40's. I used to work with a woman that had numerous fluid filled cysts removed.
> 
> I've gotten pretty picky in my old age. Not to offend but frankly that comment about "your body telling you, you are ready to have kids" would have made me find another doctor.


haha yeap that was the first doc i went to and it was a male and freaked me out so i went to another doc for a check and she was female and laughed at that comment and said that is not a true statement. i was mortified when he told me because i am no where near ready to have kids...ahhh


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

My mother had fibercysts also. I am sure you are going to be fine!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a large cyst that had to be surgically removed when I was 15. I am 54. It never came back. The surgery wasn't that bad. I didn't really have any pain. The doctor sent me home with pain pills, but I only took one.
It was very scary at the time. It is highly unlikely for a young person to have breast cancer. It sounds like you are doing the right thing and getting it checked out.


----------

